# De Jong a Inzaghi:"Non hai dignità. Non sei degno del Milan".



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

*De Jong a Inzaghi:"Non hai dignità. Non sei degno del Milan".*

Spuntano ulteriori particolari sul diverbio avvenuto Sabato sera, dopo la trasferta di Udine, tra Inzaghi ed i giocatori. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, a rispondere per le rime ad Inzaghi sarebbe stato Nigel De Jong. Queste le parole dell'olandese rivolte all'allenatore:"Noi indegni? Sei tu che non hai dignità e che non sei degno di allenare il Milan". 

Sempre De Jong, inoltre, supportato da altri giocatori rossonero, avrebbe provato a convincere Inzaghi dell'inutilità del ritiro. Ma nulla da fare.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spuntano ulteriori particolari sul diverbio avvenuto Sabato sera, dopo la trasferta di Udine, tra Inzaghi ed i giocatori. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, a rispondere per le rime ad Inzaghi sarebbe stato Nigel De Jong. Queste le parole dell'olandese rivolte all'allenatore:"Noi indegni? Sei tu che non hai dignità e che non sei degno di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Sempre De Jong, inoltre, supportato da altri giocatori rossonero, avrebbe provato a convincere Inzaghi dell'inutilità del ritiro. Ma nulla da fare.



Nigel


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Aprile 2015)

Fuori rosa tanto se ne va.


----------



## malos (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spuntano ulteriori particolari sul diverbio avvenuto Sabato sera, dopo la trasferta di Udine, tra Inzaghi ed i giocatori. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, a rispondere per le rime ad Inzaghi sarebbe stato Nigel De Jong. Queste le parole dell'olandese rivolte all'allenatore:"Noi indegni? Sei tu che non hai dignità e che non sei degno di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Sempre De Jong, inoltre, supportato da altri giocatori rossonero, avrebbe provato a convincere Inzaghi dell'inutilità del ritiro. Ma nulla da fare.



Infatti questo se ne andrà. Uno dei pochi con personalità. Altri sono capaci solo a fare le spie e a remare contro se imbeccati o se fanno un minimo di panca.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

Grande Nigel


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2015)

Grandissimo Nigel .. finalmente qualcuno che gli sputa in faccia quanto sia INUTILE lui il suo capo cravattagialla e il suo padrone nano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spuntano ulteriori particolari sul diverbio avvenuto Sabato sera, dopo la trasferta di Udine, tra Inzaghi ed i giocatori. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, a rispondere per le rime ad Inzaghi sarebbe stato Nigel De Jong. Queste le parole dell'olandese rivolte all'allenatore:"Noi indegni? Sei tu che non hai dignità e che non sei degno di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Sempre De Jong, inoltre, supportato da altri giocatori rossonero, avrebbe provato a convincere Inzaghi dell'inutilità del ritiro. Ma nulla da fare.



Spettacolare Nigel.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2015)

Finalmente qualcuno con le palle di dirglielo in faccia


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2015)

non capisco come facciate a lodare De Jong.

Se ha detto davvero quello che riporta il titolo, capisco perchè il Milan faccia pietà da 2 anni a questa parte.

Significa che siamo davvero composti da bamboccioni, idioti e pure maleducati ed irrispettosi.

Inzaghi avrà tutti i difetti di questo mondo, ma i principi vengono davanti a tutto, IMHO.

Ripeto, con bambinelli viziati che si permettono di rispondere il quella maniera al proprio allenatore, non si può andare da nessuna parte.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non capisco come facciate a lodare De Jong.
> 
> Se ha detto davvero quello che riporta il titolo, capisco perchè il Milan faccia pietà da 2 anni a questa parte.
> 
> ...




Allenatore? Quale allenatore?


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non capisco come facciate a lodare De Jong.
> 
> Se ha detto davvero quello che riporta il titolo, capisco perchè il Milan faccia pietà da 2 anni a questa parte.
> 
> ...



De Jong ha più di 30 anni, non è proprio il primo bambino che passa e si è dimostrato sempre maturo.
Se evidentemente sono arrivati a questo punto, vorrà dire che veramente è indegno. E infatti lo è, e molto. Io mi vergogno per lui a sentire le sue dichiarazioni, figuriamoci i calciatori.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Aprile 2015)

Ha detto la verità che tutti noi pensiamo, però un giocatore non si deve permettere di rispondere in quella maniera, anche perchè in campo ci sono loro e non l'allenatore e la prestazione indegna è la loro.
Inzaghi in tutto questo è l'ultimo dei mali, direi quasi una vittima, purtroppo gli artefici di tutto questo sono (speriamo per poco) al loro posto.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spuntano ulteriori particolari sul diverbio avvenuto Sabato sera, dopo la trasferta di Udine, tra Inzaghi ed i giocatori. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, a rispondere per le rime ad Inzaghi sarebbe stato Nigel De Jong. Queste le parole dell'olandese rivolte all'allenatore:"Noi indegni? Sei tu che non hai dignità e che non sei degno di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Sempre De Jong, inoltre, supportato da altri giocatori rossonero, avrebbe provato a convincere Inzaghi dell'inutilità del ritiro. Ma nulla da fare.



.


----------



## Giangy (27 Aprile 2015)

L'unico degno di questa squadra mediocre è proprio Nigel! poi metto Menez, Bonaventura, gli unici tre che si fanno il mazzo per la squadra, tutti il resto è solo spazzatura, allenatore, società compresa!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spuntano ulteriori particolari sul diverbio avvenuto Sabato sera, dopo la trasferta di Udine, tra Inzaghi ed i giocatori. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, a rispondere per le rime ad Inzaghi sarebbe stato Nigel De Jong. Queste le parole dell'olandese rivolte all'allenatore:"Noi indegni? Sei tu che non hai dignità e che non sei degno di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Sempre De Jong, inoltre, supportato da altri giocatori rossonero, avrebbe provato a convincere Inzaghi dell'inutilità del ritiro. Ma nulla da fare.



Parole giuste, ma che un calciatore non dovrebbe dire al proprio allenatore, altrimenti salta ogni regola.
Perchè di allenatore purtroppo si tratta, questo oggi disgraziatamente ci capita in quel ruolo.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (27 Aprile 2015)

Per capire se è lui o meno basta vedere se gioca mercoledi


----------



## 13-33 (27 Aprile 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ha detto la verità che tutti noi pensiamo, però un giocatore non si deve permettere di rispondere in quella maniera, anche perchè in campo ci sono loro e non l'allenatore e la prestazione indegna è la loro.
> Inzaghi in tutto questo è l'ultimo dei mali, direi quasi una vittima, purtroppo gli artefici di tutto questo sono (speriamo per poco) al loro posto.


Bravo per la prima parte.
Pero Inzaghi ha messo del suo 10 mesi e no siamo ancora una squadra no abbiamo gioco c'e tantissima confuzione nel sua testa anche i giocatori se ne rendo conto !!!!
Le colpe principali sono di Galliani che da anni sbaglia tutto...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spuntano ulteriori particolari sul diverbio avvenuto Sabato sera, dopo la trasferta di Udine, tra Inzaghi ed i giocatori. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, a rispondere per le rime ad Inzaghi sarebbe stato Nigel De Jong. Queste le parole dell'olandese rivolte all'allenatore:"Noi indegni? Sei tu che non hai dignità e che non sei degno di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Sempre De Jong, inoltre, supportato da altri giocatori rossonero, avrebbe provato a convincere Inzaghi dell'inutilità del ritiro. Ma nulla da fare.





pazzomania ha scritto:


> non capisco come facciate a lodare De Jong.
> 
> Se ha detto davvero quello che riporta il titolo, capisco perchè il Milan faccia pietà da 2 anni a questa parte.
> 
> ...



Il rispetto si guadagna,non si "compra" con una semplice posizione nelle gerarchie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spuntano ulteriori particolari sul diverbio avvenuto Sabato sera, dopo la trasferta di Udine, tra Inzaghi ed i giocatori. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, a rispondere per le rime ad Inzaghi sarebbe stato Nigel De Jong. Queste le parole dell'olandese rivolte all'allenatore:"Noi indegni? Sei tu che non hai dignità e che non sei degno di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Sempre De Jong, inoltre, supportato da altri giocatori rossonero, avrebbe provato a convincere Inzaghi dell'inutilità del ritiro. Ma nulla da fare.



Era inevitabile che si giungesse a questo punto verso la fine di una stagione così catastrofica..

Da notare inzaghi, per mesi e mesi ha difeso la squadra con dichiarazioni al limite del ridicolo e dell'offensivo per i tifosi..poi dopo una sconfitta si inventa il ritiro e ste frasi di insulto ai giocatori, ovviamente sparando sul mucchio senza fare distinguo tra chi si impegna e chi fa schifo, lui in primis..
Spero venga esonerato onestamente..non se ne può più..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Aprile 2015)

Chi dirige un gruppo, a torto o a ragione, a volte deve fare una "romanzina" generale, spesso, non essendo particolarmente "personale", si tende anche ad andare giù piuttosto pesante,
poi stà alla maturità dei singoli individui farsi un esame di coscienza per capire se si è personalmente coinvolti.

In questo caso De Jong ha agito da vigliacco, un vero uomo non attacca un uomo solo contro tutti, al massimo lo prende da parte e chiarisce tutto in un secondo tempo (o almeno io mi sono sempre comportato così)

E poi l'olandese come si permette di parlare di dignità? Pippo ha fallito da allenatore ma ha fatto parte della storia del Milan,
lui è stato titolare indiscusso del peggior centrocampo della storia del Milan, rivelandosi null'altro di un incontrista dotato di buona volontà
[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

up


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Aprile 2015)

.


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spuntano ulteriori particolari sul diverbio avvenuto Sabato sera, dopo la trasferta di Udine, tra Inzaghi ed i giocatori. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, a rispondere per le rime ad Inzaghi sarebbe stato Nigel De Jong. Queste le parole dell'olandese rivolte all'allenatore:"Noi indegni? Sei tu che non hai dignità e che non sei degno di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Sempre De Jong, inoltre, supportato da altri giocatori rossonero, avrebbe provato a convincere Inzaghi dell'inutilità del ritiro. Ma nulla da fare.



Dopo mesi di ridicole conferenze stampa comprensibile qualcuno dovesse sbroccare, l'ha fatto lui perchè se ne va e probabilmente a differenza di altri si è pure sentito toccato nell'orgoglio. Comunque benissimo cosi, almeno qualche probabilità in più che Inzaghi se ne vada c'è.


----------



## de sica (27 Aprile 2015)

Non me ne frega niente di inzaghi, è un inetto. De jong ha fatto benissimo, è ora di darci un taglio a questa pagliacciata e dimettersi. Gli fanno comodo solo i soldi


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parole giuste, ma che un calciatore non dovrebbe dire al proprio allenatore, altrimenti salta ogni regola.
> Perchè di allenatore purtroppo si tratta, questo oggi disgraziatamente ci capita in quel ruolo.



Hai ragionissima. Bisogna sempre rispettare i ruoli e De Jong in questo senso ha sbagliato. Certo se l'ha fatto è perchè lo stesso Inzaghi evidentemente ha sbagliato oltre modo e l'olandese lo fa perchè punto primo non ha certo paura, punto secondo ha già deciso di lasciare questa polveriera.


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2015)

Nigel   

Ora mi aspetto che la stampa "amica" di Galliani lo attacchi miseramente facendolo passare dalla ragione al torto.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allenatore? Quale allenatore?





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> De Jong ha più di 30 anni, non è proprio il primo bambino che passa e si è dimostrato sempre maturo.
> Se evidentemente sono arrivati a questo punto, vorrà dire che veramente è indegno. E infatti lo è, e molto. Io mi vergogno per lui a sentire le sue dichiarazioni, figuriamoci i calciatori.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il rispetto si guadagna,non si "compra" con una semplice posizione nelle gerarchie.




Questa volta non sono d' accordo con voi.

Son persone ultra pagate, e nel loro compito c'è pure quello di rispettare le gerarchie, giusto o sbagliato che sia. IMHO

Qui non c' entra il fatto che Inzaghi sia o non sia un bravo allenatore.

Nella vita vera, quante volte capita di essere "comandati" da un bamboccione? spesso, eppure non ci si puo' permettere di insultarlo altrimenti si viene LICENZIATI.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Aprile 2015)

Questo episodio spiega tutta la situazione, il pressapochismo, la superficialità, lo scarso impegno, la mancanza di dedizione, l'incompetenza tecnica e organizzativa in cui società, squadra e settore tecnico sono sprofondati.

Una sola parola epurazione.
Nessuno escluso.

ps. Ci vorrebbe Pol Pot, altro che i cinesi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Questo episodio spiega tutta la situazione, il pressapochismo, la superficialità, lo scarso impegno, la mancanza di dedizione, l'incompetenza tecnica e organizzativa in cui società, squadra e settore tecnico sono sprofondati.
> 
> Una sola parola epurazione.
> Nessuno escluso.
> ...



Esatto, riassunto perfetto. Ed è una situazione che va avanti dall'anno scorso.
Infatti De Jong se non ricordo male faceva parte del "gruppo Seedorf", in opposizione al "gruppo italiano" che dichiarò guerra all'allenatore, probabilmente per appoggiare già allora l'arrivo di Inzaghi sotto la regia di Galliani.
Infatti ero quasi sorpreso che gli "amici" di Inzaghi si fossero rivoltati, questo spiega molte cose.
E' uno schifo totale di guerre intestine da spogliatoio, servirebbe un repulisti senza precedenti nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spuntano ulteriori particolari sul diverbio avvenuto Sabato sera, dopo la trasferta di Udine, tra Inzaghi ed i giocatori. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, a rispondere per le rime ad Inzaghi sarebbe stato Nigel De Jong. Queste le parole dell'olandese rivolte all'allenatore:"Noi indegni? Sei tu che non hai dignità e che non sei degno di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Sempre De Jong, inoltre, supportato da altri giocatori rossonero, avrebbe provato a convincere Inzaghi dell'inutilità del ritiro. Ma nulla da fare.



Nigel accusa l' "uomo" Inzaghi, non l'allenatore per la sua competenza, sveglia.


E ha tutte le ragioni del mondo, è un essere che sa solo strisciare, da sempre


Attendo il momento in cui se ne andrà e sparerà a zero, godrò.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Aprile 2015)

Giusto così


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Aprile 2015)

la bravura, il carisma ed il carattere del soprammobile panchinato sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.

se gli animi si sonno riscaldati e siamo attualmente derisi da tutti e' proprio colpa della pippa e del suo "orgoglio" , avrebbe dovuto dimettersi e basta.

il resto ormai e' solo da aver pazienza che se ne vada , o sia buttato fuori.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

In tutto questo, dove è andato a finire l'entusiasmo col quale si riempivano tanto la bocca?


----------



## Jaqen (27 Aprile 2015)

Inevitabile. Chissà cosa è successo in questi mesi in spogliatoio.

Io alleno da 6 anni, se un giocatore risponde così, questo va fuori rosa diretto. Ma bisogna capire il perché si è arrivato a questo. E ovviamente Nigel ha ragione.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Aprile 2015)

De Kong non meriti questo schifo.  Che giocatore che abbiamo.


----------



## 2515 (27 Aprile 2015)

Non capisco come facciate ad accusare Nigel, persino Maldini avrebbe sotterrato Inzaghi di insulti. E volete sapere perché? Perché Maldini sputava sangue ad ogni partita, quindi fuori dal campo nessuno poteva e doveva rompergli le palle, perché in campo dava tutto. Nigel gioca sempre al massimo, quindi sentirsi dire di essere un incapace svogliato da uno che non sa neanche cos'è successo durante la partita (come ammesso da Inzaghi stesso) è decisamente troppo.
Parlate di fiducia e rispetto, ma quelli vanno meritati e Inzaghi non si è meritato niente col servilismo totale, si è venduto la dignità. E per seguire un venduto devi venderti pure te, De Jong alla dignità ci tiene invece.


----------



## smallball (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In tutto questo, dove è andato a finire l'entusiasmo col quale si riempivano tanto la bocca?



non e' mai esistito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2015)

Giustamente Nigel è l'unico che ci mette cuore, si sbatte e fa il suo dovere, sentirsi dire certe cose da uno ancora più indegno dei suoi compagni l'ha fatto chiaramente sbroccare. Già la situazione è difficile, poi si mette pure Bresaolason, cornuto e pure mazziato proprio no.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questa volta non sono d' accordo con voi.
> 
> Son persone ultra pagate, e nel loro compito c'è pure quello di rispettare le gerarchie, giusto o sbagliato che sia. IMHO
> 
> ...



Assolutamente. E infatti a De Jong non rinnoveranno il contratto.à
Una cosa è rispettare le gerarchie, altra è dover sottostare a un raccomandato senza competenza e senza meriti.


----------



## vota DC (27 Aprile 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Inevitabile. Chissà cosa è successo in questi mesi in spogliatoio.
> 
> Io alleno da 6 anni, se un giocatore risponde così, questo va fuori rosa diretto. Ma bisogna capire il perché si è arrivato a questo. E ovviamente Nigel ha ragione.



Perché Inzaghi è un allenatore a sovranità limitata. Già Allegri a modo suo lo era essendo un yes man della dirigenza che è una cosa sensata per quanto poco dignitosa, ma Inzaghi ha fatto pure lo yes man del clan degli italiani e degli amici procuratori delegando parecchio potere, dal momento che i vari Abate e company pur decidendo moltissimo nella realtà contano zero sulla carta è un atto vergognoso accusare i giocatori...loro sono giocatori, se per mesi uno delega il potere a loro perché non aveva il coraggio di fare da solo il suo dovere deve starsene zitto.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spuntano ulteriori particolari sul diverbio avvenuto Sabato sera, dopo la trasferta di Udine, tra Inzaghi ed i giocatori. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, a rispondere per le rime ad Inzaghi sarebbe stato Nigel De Jong. Queste le parole dell'olandese rivolte all'allenatore:"Noi indegni? Sei tu che non hai dignità e che non sei degno di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Sempre De Jong, inoltre, supportato da altri giocatori rossonero, avrebbe provato a convincere Inzaghi dell'inutilità del ritiro. Ma nulla da fare.



Immaginavo fossero stati lui o Mexes,gli unici con personalità. Però,per quanto sia d'accordo con lui, come ho detto ieri non posso giustificarlo,perché,per quanto definire Pippo allenatore è offensivo per i veri allenatori,i giocatori sono tenuti a rispettare le gerarchie,giuste o sbagliate che siano. Al massimo poteva discutersela con Inzaghi in privato.Davanti a tutti è più facile ricevere consensi, anche perché in questo caso sono per ovvi motivi scontati.


----------



## aleslash (27 Aprile 2015)

Chissà come mai è uscito il nome di chi si è ribellato...ehhhhh il gruppo italiani


----------



## franck3211 (27 Aprile 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Immaginavo fossero stati lui o Mexes,gli unici con personalità. Però,per quanto sia d'accordo con lui, come ho detto ieri non posso giustificarlo,perché,per quanto definire Pippo allenatore è offensivo per i veri allenatori,i giocatori sono tenuti a rispettare le gerarchie,giuste o sbagliate che siano. Al massimo poteva discutersela con Inzaghi in privato.Davanti a tutti è più facile ricevere consensi, anche perché in questo caso sono per ovvi motivi scontati.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Seppur Inzaghi non è attualmente adatto al ruolo di allenatore, nessun giocatore può rivolgersi a un suo superiore in questa maniera.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Aprile 2015)

L'unico che se ne frega qualcosa del Milan e l'unico ad aver capito cosa voglia dire far parte di questa squadra è uno straniero che è qua da 3 anni e che tra un mese andrà via. I "senatori" italiani invece se la ridono...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Aprile 2015)

Fossi Inzaghi metterei in campo l'identica formazione di Udine.
Tocca a loro dimostrare quanto valgono.
Sicuramente correrebbero come spie...


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Immaginavo fossero stati lui o Mexes,gli unici con personalità. Però,per quanto sia d'accordo con lui, come ho detto ieri non posso giustificarlo,perché,per quanto definire Pippo allenatore è offensivo per i veri allenatori,*i giocatori sono tenuti a rispettare le gerarchie,giuste o sbagliate che siano.* Al massimo poteva discutersela con Inzaghi in privato.Davanti a tutti è più facile ricevere consensi, anche perché in questo caso sono per ovvi motivi scontati.



Beh insomma,se le Gerarchie sono sbagliate come fai a rispettarle?;Anzi,mi sorprende che lo spogliatoio sia riuscito a resistere fino ad'oggi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2015)

De Jong (se è veramente lui) ha semplicemente detto quello che milioni di tifosi stanno dicendo da mesi.


----------



## zico (27 Aprile 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> De Jong (se è veramente lui) ha semplicemente detto quello che milioni di tifosi stanno dicendo da mesi.


sono cose che non si fanno, de jong ha sbagliato e di piu' chi ha fatto passare la soffiata ridicolizzando entrambi , tutti sappiamo che tra van basten e sacchi i rapporti non erano al massimo ma entrambi facevano il loro ruolo, questi sono dei viziati che si credono fenomeni solo perche hanno la maglia del milan.....


----------



## Eziomare (27 Aprile 2015)

Inzaghi in questo caso ha ragione, gli elementi scesi in campo sabato sono stati imbarazzanti (e di chi cavolo è la colpa se uno sbaglia atteggiamento se non sua?)
Questo atteggiamento mi ricorda quello di molti giovani studenti dei nostri tempi che "osano" rivolgersi ai propri insegnanti con aria di sfida e senza alcun rispetto...quando andavo a scuola io non potevi azzardarti a replicare in malo modo ad un educatore, era considerato un gesto inammissibile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2015)

De Jong ha detto le cose come stanno. Inzaghi è semplicemente un incompetente, uno del genere non può allenare. Farsi allenare da uno del genere sarebbe un insulto per chiunque facesse il mestiere di calciatore. Il paragone con gli insegnanti non sta in piedi. A chi andrebbe bene avere come insegnanti a scuola gente alla Biscardi o alla Luca Giurato che non conoscono l'italiano? Io mi sentirei preso in giro.


----------



## Eziomare (27 Aprile 2015)

ma non è evidente?
non spetta a te (giocatore) giudicare la qualità del tuo allenatore, tu sei pagato milioni di euro per allenarti 6 ore al giorno e giocare 1-2 partite alla settimana, sarà mica uno sforzo immane limitarti a fare i tuo dovere e rispettare le gerarchie della squadra?
Se Inzaghi fa pena o è un grande allenatore non deve cambiare nulla, tu devi farti comunque il per i colori che indossi e rispettare (almeno formalmente) il ruolo dell'allenatore, ripeto, bravo o pippone che sia. Non sta a te (giocatore) sentenziare alcunchè


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2015)

La pancia dice : "Nigel"

Il cervello dice : "Nigel"


----------



## Morghot (27 Aprile 2015)

Mi auguro non siano vere ste notizie, de jong mi è sempre sembrato uno dei pochi giocatori intelligenti e rispettosi che abbiamo, dubito abbia agito così... al massimo se le saranno dette ma in altri termini e maniere.


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Al massimo poteva discutersela con Inzaghi in privato.Davanti a tutti è più facile ricevere consensi, anche perché in questo caso sono per ovvi motivi scontati.


Io dico che inzaghi abbia avuto fortuna a non discutere di questo in privato... Nigel li avrebbe staccato la testa.

Inzaghi aveva ragione... in pochissimi sono degni del Milan... ma di certo lui non lo è.
E vorrei aggiungere che è stato Inzaghi a chiedere a Galliani di scendere. Perché? Perché voleva un confronto vero. Se era solo per sgridarli avrebbe potuto farlo davanti a l AD.
Invece ha voluto un confronto tra UOMINI.
E abbiamo solo 3 o 4 uomini veri in rosa. Il vero capitano ha risposto. FINITA. Invece il solito clan Delli italiani a pensato bene di parlare di tutto ai giornalisti.


----------



## Principe (27 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io dico che inzaghi abbia avuto fortuna a non discutere di questo in privato... Nigel li avrebbe staccato la testa.
> 
> Inzaghi aveva ragione... in pochissimi sono degni del Milan... ma di certo lui non lo è.
> E vorrei aggiungere che è stato Inzaghi a chiedere a Galliani di scendere. Perché? Perché voleva un confronto vero. Se era solo per sgridarli avrebbe potuto farlo davanti a l AD.
> ...



Applausi


----------



## TheZio (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spuntano ulteriori particolari sul diverbio avvenuto Sabato sera, dopo la trasferta di Udine, tra Inzaghi ed i giocatori. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, a rispondere per le rime ad Inzaghi sarebbe stato Nigel De Jong. Queste le parole dell'olandese rivolte all'allenatore:"Noi indegni? Sei tu che non hai dignità e che non sei degno di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Sempre De Jong, inoltre, supportato da altri giocatori rossonero, avrebbe provato a convincere Inzaghi dell'inutilità del ritiro. Ma nulla da fare.



La vendetta di Clarence!


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questa volta non sono d' accordo con voi.
> 
> Son persone ultra pagate, e nel loro compito c'è pure quello di rispettare le gerarchie, giusto o sbagliato che sia. IMHO
> 
> ...



Normalmente sarei d'accordo con te,ma questa è una situazione particolare.
Ricordiamoci che Inzaghi ha prima attaccato Allegri al Vismara,e poi ha contribuito a fare le scarpe al suo amico Seedorf (il mitico bagagliaio....).Queste cose le sappiamo noi,figuriamoci cos'altro sanno i giocatori,sopratutto chi come Nigel non ha per nulla gradito il trattamento riservato a Seedorf.


----------



## Dapone (27 Aprile 2015)

Nigel ha sbagliato, ma il primo a sbagliare è stato Pippa. Sul posto di lavoro non si offendono dei professionisti. Che poi abbiano entrambi detto cose vere, però non si fa così. Se hai le palle li prendi uno ad uno e gli elenchi tutto ciò che non ti piace .


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> ma non è evidente?
> non spetta a te (giocatore) giudicare la qualità del tuo allenatore, tu sei pagato milioni di euro per allenarti 6 ore al giorno e giocare 1-2 partite alla settimana, sarà mica uno sforzo immane limitarti a fare i tuo dovere e rispettare le gerarchie della squadra?
> Se Inzaghi fa pena o è un grande allenatore non deve cambiare nulla, tu devi farti comunque il per i colori che indossi e rispettare (almeno formalmente) il ruolo dell'allenatore, ripeto, bravo o pippone che sia. Non sta a te (giocatore) sentenziare alcunchè



E' piuttosto evidente, cosa che mi sembra ti sfugga, che non si discute le capacità di Inzaghi allenatore bensì l'uomo. Se il calciatore si sente dire di non esser degno del Milan e sa di avere la coscienza pulita (per impegno Nigel è uno dei pochi ad avercela) è piuttosto lecito rispondere senti da che pulpito visto l'oceano di atrocità che si sono sentite da settembre ad oggi.


----------



## Brain84 (27 Aprile 2015)

Inzaghi calciatore è indiscutibile, Inzaghi allenatore è una cosa indegna e si sa. 
Io non mi permetterei mai di giudicare Inzaghi come uomo fuori dal suo lavoro. Nessuno lo dovrebbe fare. Se lui rimane dov'è ed ha fatto certe esternazioni a dir poco scellerate, ricordatevi che aveva il benestare della società, la colpa è la loro non di Inzaghi.

La società lo ha obbligato a rimanere al Milan anche se il Sassuolo lo avrebbe voluto e la stessa società ha deciso di ingaggiarlo come allenatore in prima squadra per risparmiare sperando in una botta di fortuna e di intuizione che non c'è stata.
Per quanto reputi Inzaghi inadatto al ruolo di allenatore, non mi sognerei mai di giudicarlo come uomo.

De Jong è l'unico che si impegna in questo Milan ma rimane il fatto che doveva andare dal Nano e denti gialli dicendo loro di non essere più degni di tenere questa società. Inzaghi è parte del teatrino costruito da quei due, tanto quanto i giocatori indegni o meno.


----------



## danjr (27 Aprile 2015)

Inzaghi come allenatore è stato veramente indegno, ma in campo ci vanno i giocatori, tra cui De Jong. Inoltre Inzaghi giocatore ha fatto la storia del Milan, Nigel con la sua mediocre carriera da buon giocatore dovrebbe solo starsene zitto. Via Inzaghi-allenatore, ma il rispetto per lui rimarrà sempre inalterato.


----------



## davoreb (27 Aprile 2015)

X una volta vado contro de jong che io reputo il miglior giocatore della rosa con Lopez.

L'allenatore è il responsabile e deve essere rispettato, il confronto se necessario doveva essere fatto in privato.

Comunque in questo caso bisogna dire che Nigel ha molte scusanti.


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> X una volta vado contro de jong che io reputo il miglior giocatore della rosa con Lopez.
> 
> L'allenatore è il responsabile e deve essere rispettato, il confronto se necessario doveva essere fatto in privato.
> 
> Comunque in questo caso bisogna dire che Nigel ha molte scusanti.



Non sono daccordo, l'ho gia scritto prima in questo stesso topic.
Inzaghi ha chiesto a Galliani di scendere dal pullman.
PERCHE ?

Perche voleva un confronto tra UOMINI.
Non voleva solo sgridarli.
Per sgridarli non aveva bisogno di chiedere a Galliani di scendere.

Voleva dire e sentire cose VERE e non le solite cose che si dicono davanti a chi paga lo stipendio.
In un confronto vero, si dicono le cose come stanno con tutta sincerita.

Inzaghi lo ha detto e ha avuto ragione.
De Jong ha fatto la stessa cosa e pure lui ha avuto ragione.
Meglio dire le cose CHIARAMENTE invece di fare il viscido come immagino hanno fatto li italiani... che dicono "si mister hai ragione" e poi quando parte l'allenatore ne parlano male e lo insultano pure.

I confronti servono proprio a questo.

Chi e un infame non e chi ha parlato in quel momento, qualsiasi cosa abbia potuto dire.
L'infame e chi ha racontato tutto a l'amico giornalista.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spuntano ulteriori particolari sul diverbio avvenuto Sabato sera, dopo la trasferta di Udine, tra Inzaghi ed i giocatori. Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, a rispondere per le rime ad Inzaghi sarebbe stato Nigel De Jong. Queste le parole dell'olandese rivolte all'allenatore:"Noi indegni? Sei tu che non hai dignità e che non sei degno di allenare il Milan".
> 
> Sempre De Jong, inoltre, supportato da altri giocatori rossonero, avrebbe provato a convincere Inzaghi dell'inutilità del ritiro. Ma nulla da fare.




sono del tutto d'accordo con De Jong, ma questo non si fa..poi magari ha sopportato troppo ed é stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso... tante cose non le sappiamo ma é cmq sbagliato. Apprezzo De Jong, un uomo molto professionale, se ed "esploso" un motivo ci sarà...


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2015)

stima per nigel, ma è facile parlare quando sai già che te ne andrai.


----------



## Renegade (27 Aprile 2015)

Resto davvero allibito da come il 90% di questo Topic sia composto da supporto totale a De Jong. Ma l'olandese chi si crede di essere per parlare di dignità? Loro sono i primi indegni e vengono pagati milioni per non far nulla in campo. Sono dei MIRACOLATI che nel VERO Milan non avrebbero visto il campo NEMMENO DALLA TRIBUNA.

Prima di rivolgersi così a Inzaghi, sia De Jong che gli altri devono SCIACQUARSI la bocca. Nigel, al di là della professionalità - che qui viene meno -, ha avuto pure il coraggio di chiedere 4 mln l'anno dopo le grandissime prestazioni offerte ed un fallimento sportivo che va al di là di qualunque allenatore. E' lui l'unico indegno. Indegno di star lì, davanti alla difesa, il luogo in cui il Milan costruiva le sue geometrie, un reparto di campo che ha visto Ancelotti, Albertini e Pirlo accendere le luci di San Siro. 

L'unico vero professionista in questa rosa si chiama Diego Lopez. E forse è il solo che avrebbe giocato in quel Milan. Detto questo, ribadisco: nessuno di questi ignobili scarsoni deve permettersi di rivolgersi così ad Inzaghi, che al di là dello schifo di allenatore che si è dimostrato, è una leggenda del Milan. Un Milan che hanno umiliato, offeso e coperto di ridicolo per le loro lacune tecniche e morali. Via dal Milan, TUTTI!


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Aprile 2015)

secondo io Inzagui ha svagliato, ma anche De Jong ha svagliato, non posso difendere nessuno, entrambi devono andarsene perche entrambi hanno mancato il rispetto al Milan che sta prima di tutto, ma questa e solo la enessima dimostrazione che lo spoglatoio del Milan e un caos totale, il cuore del Milan e un caos, la societa e un caos.. ragga, e arrivato il momento di una rivoluzione, la prossima deve essere la prima vera stagione di transizione perche devono andarsene tutti o almeno quasi tutti sia dallo staf dirigenziale Galliani, Maiorino i primis... staff tecnico preparatori atletici Inzagui, Tassotti, Tognaccini, Vio... e sopratutto anche quelli che vanno in campo..


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Resto davvero allibito da come il 90% di questo Topic sia composto da supporto totale a De Jong. Ma l'olandese chi si crede di essere per parlare di dignità? Loro sono i primi indegni e vengono pagati milioni per non far nulla in campo. Sono dei MIRACOLATI che nel VERO Milan non avrebbero visto il campo NEMMENO DALLA TRIBUNA.
> 
> Prima di rivolgersi così a Inzaghi, sia De Jong che gli altri devono SCIACQUARSI la bocca. Nigel, al di là della professionalità - che qui viene meno -, ha avuto pure il coraggio di chiedere 4 mln l'anno dopo le grandissime prestazioni offerte ed un fallimento sportivo che va al di là di qualunque allenatore. E' lui l'unico indegno. Indegno di star lì, davanti alla difesa, il luogo in cui il Milan costruiva le sue geometrie, un reparto di campo che ha visto Ancelotti, Albertini e Pirlo accendere le luci di San Siro.
> 
> L'unico vero professionista in questa rosa si chiama Diego Lopez. E forse è il solo che avrebbe giocato in quel Milan. Detto questo, ribadisco: nessuno di questi ignobili scarsoni deve permettersi di rivolgersi così ad Inzaghi, che al di là dello schifo di allenatore che si è dimostrato, è una leggenda del Milan. Un Milan che hanno umiliato, offeso e coperto di ridicolo per le loro lacune tecniche e morali. Via dal Milan, TUTTI!



Stai sbagliando completamente... qui si parla di DIGNITA che non centra proprio nulla sul valore di un giocatore.
Puoi essere scarso forte ma essere un UOMO VERO che da il 101%.
Puoi essere forte e camminare in campo...

Tu dici che Diego Lopez e l'unico vero professionista... io dico che e il nostro unico campione.
Di professioniste ne abbiamo pure qualche altro (pochi) e De Jong come Bonaventura per esempio fanno parte di questi (ci metto pure Alex, non e colpa sua se e finito)... anche se non avrebbero MAI GIOCATO IN UN MILAN STELLARE.
Mexes non e un professionista vero ma almeno e un uomo vero e ci mette la faccia. Dimostra di tenerci (anche se non e ammissibile che perde la testa una volga ogni tre partite sia ben chiaro).

Tanto, il Milan stellare per ora non esiste piu.
Se i giocatori che devo vedere in campo devono essere per forza scarsi, voglio almeno vedere UOMINI VERI... quelli che lottano fino al fischio finale.

Ripeto che per me quasiasi cosa abbiano detto, non hanno sbagliato.
Se hanno detto quello che pensavano hanno fatto bene.
E non dico questo perche e De Jong...

L'infame, quello senza dignita e quello che fa il viscido, quello che va a dire tutto alla stampa.
Quello non e un vero uomo.

E se un giorno qualcuno dira che e stato l'olandese (ma non ci credo molto) allora diro che e stato lui quello non professionale... ma per me e stato uno delli italiani.
Sicuro.


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Aprile 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non capisco come facciate a lodare De Jong.
> 
> Se ha detto davvero quello che riporta il titolo, capisco perchè il Milan faccia pietà da 2 anni a questa parte.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2015)

C'è da distinguere quello che diciamo noi tifosi e quello che possono dire dei giocatori al proprio allenatore. Che Inzaghi sia un incapace lo sappiamo tutti, ma non è accettabile che a dirlo sia un giocatore. Il fatto grave è che la prima volta che Inzaghi ha usato il pugno duro le pippe aka lo spogliatoio gli si sono rivoltate contro. Ciò era già successo con Seedorf, quando l'olandese aveva detto chiaramente che gran parte della rosa era composta da giocatori indegni a indossare la casacca rossonera. Secondo me si perde di vista la gravità dell'episodio perché ci si focalizza solo sull'astio nei confronti di Inzaghi. La colpa è della società ossia Galliani, perché dovrebbe intervenire duramente per supportare l'allenatore se è sua intenzione confermarlo. Non ha alcun senso tenere un allenatore se non credi nelle sue capacità: esoneralo e basta.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Aprile 2015)

Zambrotta intervistato a Tiki Taka ha negato che ci sia stato una risposta del genere da parte di De Jong...


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Zambrotta intervistato a Tiki Taka ha negato che ci sia stato una risposta del genere da parte di De Jong...



La prova del nove è domani, vedremo se gioca o meno


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Zambrotta intervistato a Tiki Taka ha negato che ci sia stato una risposta del genere da parte di De Jong...



E che ne sa Zembrotta?


----------



## 666psycho (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E che ne sa Zembrotta?



diceva che aveva parlato con alcuni giocatori..


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2015)

*De Jong "attacca" la stampa e dice la sua sulla vicenda l'articolo qui:
*
http://www.milanworld.net/de-jong-v...-sulla-presunta-lite-con-inzaghi-vt27679.html


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2015)

Tutto smentito, mi sa che si può anche chiudere visto che il diretto interessato ha categoricamente smentito.


----------

